# Suggestions on new Smoker with roughly $2,000 Budget



## Brisketandbutts (Jun 19, 2018)

I recognize that everyone has their own opinions on what type of smoker is best, but I was hoping to get some suggestions on which one people are suggesting. Currently I'm looking into the Horizon 20 inch or the Yoder Wichita, both of which I would add second shelves, a tuning/convection plate, a probe port and a charcoal grate. Both of these brands I have dealers within my general region (southern california, specifically San Diego). Honestly I was set on the Yoder Wichita until I saw some negative reviews involving the air flow.  I was hoping to receive everyone elses opinions, or if there are some other brands that I may be missing that fit most of my criteria below. 
Here are some of the things I am looking for:

Preferably not reverse flow because I like the idea of having the option of cooking different meats at different temperatures if I really want. 
Option for a second shelf
Big enough so I can serve at least 30 people occasionally (off briskets or pork butt
Ideally not much more than $2000
Ability to add a probe port for my Thermoworks Smoke thermometer
Also an option to run as a charcoal grill if I want
Lifetime warranty
Also, how necessary does everyone feel the counterweight is? I have never used a smoker with one, and have done just fine, but honestly I have never used as large or as quality of smoker as the ones that I'm looking into getting.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 19, 2018)

If I had $2000 to use on a smoker this is the one I would choose:
http://www.horizonbbqsmokers.com/backyard-smokers-1/20-ranger-smoker

I really like the fact that you get a good size horizontal cook chamber but then you also have that vertical chamber at the end for lots of other options. To me that's the best of both worlds. Since these guys are the REAL Oklahoma Joe's designers, I know that the design is sound. Like all of the good brands they have 1/4" construction and on the site they say they give a lifetime burnout warranty. I am a bit OCD with my smoker so I'm sure that would last me the rest of my life. Just my opinion.

George


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 19, 2018)

For 2K you could buy one WSM and still have about 1600.00 leftover for food. Out of the box it fit's most of your criteria. 

1. WSM isn't reverse flow.
2. 2nd shelf is included
3. Depending on what your cooking 30 people can be done.
4. 399.00 brand new out of the box.
5. Gasketed probe port included.
6. It is a charcoal burner.
7. Not a lifetime, but a great warranty and customer service.  

I've never used the brands you mentioned. So I won't offer up any judgement or advice. 

Chris


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 19, 2018)

PS.

There is a Bass Pro in Rancho Cucamonga that has the Horizon smokers on display. I realize that is a long drive from San Diego but it is an option. They are something to see and touch in person. Pretty amazing really. I'd love to have the budget for that. Hopefully, that will be within reach in a year or two. 

George


----------



## dcecil (Jun 19, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> For 2K you could buy one WSM and still have about 1600.00 leftover for food. Out of the box it fit's most of your criteria.
> 
> 1. WSM isn't reverse flow.
> 2. 2nd shelf is included
> ...


gmc2003 (Chris), I love your enthusiasm when it comes to the Weber.  It always makes me laugh.  Not in a bad way.


----------



## phatbac (Jun 19, 2018)

I second the Horizon ranger or the Yoder version. both are great smokers. neither is rev flow but if you were on the east coast i would recommend a Lang. trouble with that is if you get a lang 36 or 48 shipping will eat you up. I have researched but never owned a Yoder or a Horizon but from all i have read they are good smokers. you might be able to find one used and trick it out a little and save a few dollars.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 19, 2018)

dcecil said:


> gmc2003 (Chris), I love your enthusiasm when it comes to the Weber.  It always makes me laugh.  Not in a bad way.




Thanks dcecil, With all the pellet poopers, MESs and stick burner's being bought these days. Someone has to shamelessly plug the Weber. 

Sorry about the hijack BnB.

Chris


----------



## levithan9 (Jun 23, 2018)

Dude....

You need to check out Lone Star Grillz

http://www.lonestargrillz.com/Smokers.html

The 20x42 offset is $1695, and the 20x36 is $1595.

I work in Conroe, and they are about 15 minutes away from my job. I've been at their shop a few times, and have started saving my money for a 24x30 smoker. But if I didn't have my heart set on the  24x30 cabinet smoker, The 20x42 would have already been ordered.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 25, 2018)

levithan9 said:


> Dude....
> 
> You need to check out Lone Star Grillz
> 
> ...


I've seen a couple of YouTube videos of guys using this brand smoker. They look very nice and seem to be made incredibly well. Shipping to San Diego might be an issue for the OP and of course there is no first hand examination available to him since he is in San Diego. The second rack gives this smoker a great flexibility in being able to add some extra cooking space. It looks like a winner product to me. 

George


----------

